# Scary Hip Hop Instrumental | HALLOWEEN



## CjOnTheBeat (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'm a Beat Maker/Producer kinda,
a thing I do as a hobby. I'm very interested in horror things, like movies, theme songs, story's etc...

- Please spare 4 minutes of you're life to this video of mine! I've spent some hours editing the footage and some other hours actually making the instrumental.





Thanks!
- *CjOnTheBeat*-


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome  I really love the editing of the film


----------

